# Cat acting sick/depressed/weird after being spayed... HELP!!



## Lovemycats (Feb 9, 2004)

I dont know if I should be worried or if this is normal? I had my two cats 1-1/2 years old (each) spayed last Thursday 2/5. Precious is acting kind of normal now and is eating and is back to being affectionate. Angel, however, started off acting kind of normal on Friday and part of Saturday... but then Saturday evening, all day Sunday and this morning- she is laying (hiding really) behind the TV in this tiny space, she wont come out- she wont eat, she isnt meowing like normal and looks very weak and helpless. I pulled her out this morning and held her for a bit and she just laid there not really trying to move. I put her on the bed and she got up right away and got back behind the TV. I dont know if this is normal- and if she is just still recovering, or if she is sick? Of course I am worrying if she is having complications from the surgery!! Can anyone help me???


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

*post-spay problems*

No, it is not normal. If you haven't already, please call your vet and get her seen immediately! If there is an infection brewing, every minute you wait makes it worse! She may need pain meds, fluids, antibiotics. 

Let us know what happens!

Dr. Jean


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

When I got Sugar spayed, she was out of it for like 2-3 days but when right back to normal after that. It'd be a good idea to get a vet to check since it may be an infection like DrJean said. Good Luck! <<))


----------



## Lovemycats (Feb 9, 2004)

Dr. Jean,

I just called my vet and they suggested that I wait another day before bringing her in to be seen.... they said that I should give her some more pain medication. (I gave them this medication the day after they got home (Friday)- but haven't since then!) Should I get another opinion? I am worried that she is getting dehydrated... the last thing she ate was a full can of food Friday night and she just had a few treats on Saturday. She refused to eat yesterday... The incision is not red, or swollen, or wet... it seems normal. Would she show signs of infection? Or could it be enternal? I just don't know if I should wait another day! This is so strange because Friday she was feeling great and was perfectly normal!


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

It's hard to believe the vet would not want to check her. If they won't see her first thing tomorrow, find another vet. These guys are not willing to take responsibility for their own work. Not a good sign.

Good luck!
Dr. Jean


----------

